# Colt AR 15 civilian model ...?



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2013)

I've recently been given the opportunity to purchase a new AR 15 Colt LE 6940 5.56 for $1400. I know it's a ways from a handgun but, I know you guys could tell me if I'm making the right choice. It looks like my sig and would love to have them beside each other ... I had a hard time trying to find this Colt on the net. Do you suppose this is a fair price? Or will I be getting taken advantage of?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's new, then yes, that's a very good price. Even if used in excellent condition, it's still a decent price. 

Better grab it up before someone else does.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

They're running a little over $1300 new, if you can find one (budsgunshop.com) and that's the real kicker. Any particular reason for going with the Colt as opposed to some other manufacturer?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I'm going for it. Thank you for the two two cents. No particular reason as to why Colt. It just happens to be the deal of the moment. Thank you again.
-SS


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sasha said:


> I think I'm going for it. Thank you for the two two cents. No particular reason as to why Colt. It just happens to be the deal of the moment. Thank you again.
> -SS


Good for you. I'm sure you're really going to enjoy it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Enjoy it.Just to let you know,AR is synonymous with civilian,LE and Military get to play with the cool stuff much cheaper than we can.(M16 and the other Title II toys.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I think I'm going for it. Thank you for the two two cents. No particular reason as to why Colt. It just happens to be the deal of the moment. Thank you again.
> -SS


I wouldn't want anything other than a Colt.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say go with a Stag Arms... but there's a 2 year list right now.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Colt M4 6940 limited edition....... It is one sweet weapon to shoot...... I paid $1500 for it September 2012 before the prices went nuts..... So yes it a good price.....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Deleted due to duplication.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rex said:


> Enjoy it.Just to let you know,AR is synonymous with civilian,LE and Military get to play with the cool stuff much cheaper than we can.(M16 and the other Title II toys.)


The original AR's were AR-10's and later were redesigned as AR-15's. They were made by Armalite, a division of Fairchild Indistries, and in their first configurations, they were designed as assault rifles; i.e. selective rates of fire (capable of full auto operation). "AR" stands for Armalite Rifle, not assault rifle as some believe. When the rights were sold to Colt, that company received a military contract and re-designated the rifle as the M16. They introduced the AR-15 as a semi-auto rifle to the public in the early 60's.

BTW, if I got any of the above wrong, please correct me.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

When I was in the Marines... our M16's were made by Colt & Mattel. 

Yes, the Mattel toy company. That was back in the early 90's (during bootcamp).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> When I was in the Marines... our M16's were made by Colt & Mattel.
> 
> Yes, the Mattel toy company. That was back in the early 90's (during bootcamp).


I well remember that. Did you run into the early use problems with the change to ball powder, no chrome lined barrels, and no cleaning kits? Can thank the Kennedy administration (McNamara) for that brain f---.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Cleaning kits were stored in the rear stock and never had any issues as long as they were always clean and covered in CLP.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2013)

I love this forum. I always learn something. It's why I keep coming back. It'll be a few days until I can get my hands on it. Had to straighten a few things out with the bank. He'd said he'd hold it for me. Hopefully ... I doubt someone will snatch before I can. He wasn't looking to sell in the first place. I asked and he offered. In a few days though ... Fun times ahead. Thank you for all the knowledge and nostalgic words.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck with the ammo hunt, it's a tough time for 5.56 or .223 rounds... more than for handgun ammo.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2013)

10-4 good point. -.- thanks. 
No waiting list for 17 ...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> The original AR's were AR-10's and later were redesigned as AR-15's. They were made by Armalite, a division of Fairchild Indistries, and in their first configurations, they were designed as assault rifles; i.e. selective rates of fire (capable of full auto operation). "AR" stands for Armalite Rifle, not assault rifle as some believe. When the rights were sold to Colt, that company received a military contract and re-designated the rifle as the M16. They introduced the AR-15 as a semi-auto rifle to the public in the early 60's.
> 
> BTW, if I got any of the above wrong, please correct me.


Nope,you're correct.Although I never met Gene or Reed Knight,Stoner lived a few minutes from me and Reed was an hour away.Reed ended up with some of Gene's prototypes and had one hell of a collection of toys that were on display when he opened up shop years ago.


----------

